# Attention Miata Maniacs...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey fellow members of the Outbackers Miata Owners Auxiliary, seen this yet?...










'07 Retractable Hardtop Miata. Due out in September, and starting around $25K.

I'm feeling that old familiar urge again!... *Zoom Zoom!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey fellow members of the Outbackers Miata Owners Auxiliary, seen this yet?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But will it haul a 31RQS like Wolfie's will? THAT's the question!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I dunno. . . what I like about my '92 is that it doesn't have, well, anything. No CD player, no a/c, no auto trans. It weighs 2100lbs and is Very Minimalist. Its the closest thing to a motorcycle I dare pilot these days. Its more like an old MG than almost any other modern car I can think of.

When these cars start getting practical, they also get less fun, in my opinion. Of course, I'm wierd and mine is a second (third?) car, so I know not everyone shares my opinion.

Kevin P.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

I agree with you on all points. The great attraction to me when I bought my '91 was that the Miata was a true interpretation of the classic British sports car... minus the Lucas electrics!

But times do change, and for those of us in the northern climes, this is a nice alternative to the removable hardtop option. And I believe it only adds 75 pound to the weight of the vehicle (no small achievement in it's own right!). I will have to drive one to know for sure, but I don't think the Miata is going to lose any more* of it's charm in the translation.

Happy Trails,
Doug

* I felt the same trepidation when Mazda abandoned the original Lotus Elan styling with pop-up headlights for the cookie cutter styling of the latest generations too. But as it turns out, the MX-5 is still a great car!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH!!!!! THE DECISIONS!!! I HATE THAT!!!!

1. I love my Miata - just the way she is ! (especially 'cuz she's paid for)
2. I really do like the increased power of the '06
3. I really  dislike the styling changes on the '06.
4. I'm really glad they changed the (US) name...."MX5" is MUCH cooler than "Miata" and the rest of the world knows "MX5".
5. I really like this retractable hardtop idea (full judgement held until seen). It won't do anything for traction, so PHOOEY will still have winter quarters, but it'll sure make getting caught in a rain storm less chaotic! 
6. If they can put a blue roof on a blue car (see photo), then they can put that same blue roof on the silver car ... AND THAT'S THE COMBINATION I WANT !!!
7. My Miata is paid for - the one in the photo isn't

OH!!!!! THE DECISIONS!!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Lucas electrics were the scourge of us BSA and Triumph motorcycle owners too.









Scott

Really gave me a shiver when I read "Lucas" in your post PDX....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,
You do know why the Brits drink warm beer don't you...
All their refrigerators are made by Lucus!









Wolfie,
So what did your dealer give you for a delivery date?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: What a fun car that would be to drive to a cross the country rally that you did not have time to pull the Outback to. Something like, say, the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah next July! Now there is some real sports car country!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They look pretty nice Doug go for it

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> They look pretty nice Doug go for it


Alright! I'm in!
Now when PDX_Shannon asks, I can tell her Don said it was OK!








Thanks bud! I owe you one!









Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> They look pretty nice Doug go for it


Alright! I'm in!
Now when PDX_Shannon asks, I can tell her Don said it was OK!








Thanks bud! I owe you one!









Happy Trails
Doug
[/quote]
So, that means I can tell KB that Doug's finally made up his mind? KB - Doug's buying PHOOEY .... now I can finally get a new one. Wow - thanks buddy!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmmm, interesting.









What's that Little Red? Oh no, I wasn't looking at another Miata, you're my one and only!









Must be strong, can't yield to temptation and check one out in person, gotta remember:
Little Red is almost paid for.
Like Wolfie I really don't care for the styling changes in the 2006.
I really LUV my Miata as is








I wouldn't get to play "chicken" with the gathering rain clouds if I had a retractable roof that could be closed "on the fly".

OK, everything's under control here.

Little Red is due to go to the dealer for an oil change soon though, maybe she won't notice if I check out the new roof for research purposes only.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Hmmmm, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be strong, Man! Do it for Little Red







- she's been loyal







true







always ready to play! 
She's your girl







You just can't abandon her like that!







Repeat after me - "Resistance IS NOT futile!!" Ok - maybe you should have someone else take Little Red to the vet dealer.


----------

